# Are you a serious Snow goose hunter?



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

*Are you a serious Snow goose hunter?*​
Yes I seriously hunt Snow geese both in the Fall and Spring.5060.98%Yes I hunt Snow geese, but only go after them in the Spring time.1518.29%Yes I hunt Snow geese, but only go after them in the Fall910.98%No I do not hunt Snow geese seriuosly.89.76%


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I wonder how many Fall Snow goose hunters there are compared to the Spring time hunters? And what I mean by "serious" hunting of Snows, is specifically targeting them. Not going after say Canadas and a small flock of Snows happens to come it. But rather you are targetting the Snows as the primary target VS other fowl.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Never seriously hunted for them at all.


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

haven't really hunted them.....i shot one in a group of canadas though


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Never seriously hunted for them at all.


The first step to get over an addiction is admitting it!!! :beer:


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

We take a trip every year to northern Nodak to hunt strictly snow geese. We shoot plenty dark geese here in MN and it is a nice change of pace. Also, it is a much bigger challenge to consistantly decoy snows and blues compared to darks. I can't wait to go this fall. We will have a new spread of 300 GHG snows and blues to hunt over. It should be awesome with all the juvies this fall. The spread should look great around pasture ponds next spring also.


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

SHEET I 
LOVE THIS GAME


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Thats the bird I look for in the fall, thats why I got a 10g. I hunt very limited in the spring but manage to get out there a few times after them.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

lets put it this way if i could hunt snows i would......but....theres not to many in SD at least the western part of the state.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

There could be 10,000 canadians in one field, and across the road there could be 2 lonley snow geese.. And 10 out of 10 times I would hunt the snows.. That is an addiction...
Bandhunter


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Oh my God! You are hopelessly addicted!!! :bop:

Sorry but I would go for the Honks. :beer: But set out 30 S&B to the side for in case those 2 decided to join us dd:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

BandHunter said:


> There could be 10,000 canadians in one field, and across the road there could be 2 lonley snow geese.. And 10 out of 10 times I would hunt the snows.. That is an addiction...
> Bandhunter


We used to setup for snows when there was only around 500-1000 around in the fall and we couldn't gloss ONE juvy. Yup, gluttons for punishment. We racked up quite a few goose eggs in the early 90's when the hatch was really bad. The love/hate relationship continues...... 8)


----------



## ztrain (Jul 26, 2006)

Spring of this year was my first spring snow goose hunt. I have plans already made but since I live in Washington State I have to go with a guide. Having over a 1000 decoys with the best on the market e-caller would just be too much for me here in dark goose country. Nice to see other's taking waterfowl with a passion since I am surrounded by horn hunters. They think I am crazy to drive 1200 miles one way for a few days of hunting snows. We have very few snows in eastern Washington and in my 20 years of hunting in this state I have only had one group land for me. My buddy who was not with me that day has hunted 30 years has never shot at a snow and he hunts more than I do and has a really good score for past seasons on public land. So it was a real treat to see what all this spring hunting fuss was all about. I think he was a little jelous he couldn't go after I told him about an 80 bird day.


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

Looks like I am the only lame-o here that only chases them in the fall 

I live in Kalifornia, so we cannot hunt them in the spring. Also, we have a 4 bird limit. When I go out with friends, they all target specks and I am the only one shooting the snows out of a mixed flock. Now I live back in So. Cali after graduating college, so to target the white bird again I have to drive to Sacramento again 

I venture to say that I am addicted; about 700 sillosocks, couple dozen FB's, and a couple dozen shells all to myself.

It's too bad I do not live in the midwest....yet!

Jeff Given


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

The more I hunt them the more and more I fall in love with them. Just something about them. I love/hate surprises and it just seems like a new surprise everytime I hunt them. I think they have stolen my heart!!


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I never considered myself hard core until I got my cow cutout this spring....


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Man Zach, Why you wanna talk about GB3's girlfriend like that!!!!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mossy835 (Aug 27, 2006)

Winter and Spring hunts I'm there...Can't get enough of it


----------



## gooseman007 (Dec 5, 2005)

I enjoy trying to fool a flock of snows whether it be fall or spring..I enjoy the spring more as the electronic callers and several hundred decoys add to the excitement. Not to mention the close encounters one can have with mallards and canadas while spring snow goose hunting. How many times have you said, " Why don't ducks and canadas come in like this in the fall?"


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Don't get me wrong, I don't mind shooting sky carp every now and then. The only problem I have with hunting them little rats with wings is this. After I get done hunting them, I can hear em while I am trying to sleep. I get that noise stuck in my head for days. VERY VERY ANNOYING. If I could choose between Honkers and Sky Carp, I would say Honkers, lol. Hense the name. lol.


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

HonkerExpress said:


> Don't get me wrong, I don't mind shooting sky carp every now and then. The only problem I have with hunting them little rats with wings is this. After I get done hunting them, I can hear em while I am trying to sleep. I get that noise stuck in my head for days. VERY VERY ANNOYING. If I could choose between Honkers and Sky Carp, I would say Honkers, lol. Hense the name. lol.


How can you call them sky carp. In my opinion, the most beautiful goose is the blue goose or the blue ross, with all the variation in color. Also anyone who says they don't taste very good doesn't know how to cook them properly. I would hunt snows over canadas pretty much any day, as long as the numbers are there. Something about how difficult it can be to get a good shoot in over decoys that make snows my favorite waterfowl. I completely agree with you about hearing snows for days after hunting them, the combination of the ecaller and the defining noise they make, I even hear them in my sleep. :idiot:


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

OH, don't get me wrong, I love a little sky carp on the table. And they all look pretty, when they are dead, lol. I don't mind hunting them, we just usually hunt honkers and mallards alot more then snows. We usually only hit the snows and blues up about 2 weekends in the fall and about 4 times in the spring, its all mother natures decision as to how many times we get out after them. TAKES TO DANG LONG TO SET UP ALL THE DECOYS, LMAO.


----------

